# Cabela's Heavy Duty Slicer & Grinder--Black Friday Sale 2012



## mneeley490 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just got my flyer. Normally I don't get up early for anything but hunting, fishing, or heading to the airport. But Cabela's has this slicer & grinder on sale for $69.99 each.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...s&Ntt=slicer&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&Ntt=grinder&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Just wondered if anyone can vouch for the slicer? It's got to be better than the old Rival I'm using now, but still. I'd have to get there by 2 or 3 am just to get in the door at 5. Is it worth it?


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 22, 2012)

<bump>


----------



## bassman (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know about the grinder, but I did buy that slicer a couple of years back.  Only kept it long enough to try slicing a small block of cheese.  It almost stalled the motor and the guide is so flimsy that the slices came out different sizes just from the pressure of trying to hold the block against the guide.  I ended up finding a new commercial 11" Cabela's on Craigslist for $275.00 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 22, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks, that's good to know. I guess I can sleep in tomorow.


----------

